# Looking for a 91-94 GA16DE motor



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey guys...my engine has a lot of problems at the moment, so I'm kinda looking for a used 91-94 GA16DE motor with low miles on it (under 90,000 would be ideal/good). If anyone knows a place where there is a working/reliable GA16DE motor, please let me know. I also need a reliable place that can do the swap as well for a reasonable price. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

As for the engine you might want to check out Nissan only Wreckers. Here is a link Nissan Only Wreckers 
They are located in Rancho Cordova, CA.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Not sure what they have in stock, but I just recently ordered a used flexplate from AutoGator in Sacramento. Good price, good service, quick shipping. Check out their site (www.autogator.com) or www.car-part.com , where their parts are listed. Good luck.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

AZ used parts
www.aara.com


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, but I'm more looking into locating an engine that is in southern california, to save costs on shipping. Anyways, I made a post about my recent engine problems in the GA16DE section of the forums, if you guys want to check it out for yourselves.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

ok....does anybody know a good place to that will do an SR20DE swap in southern california??? I am interested in picking up a 95 200sx SE-R for about $1500 (the one in the classified section), but I'm still trying to figure out the costs and all that other stuff. I dunno...I'm still thinking about and so far...it sounds like a good deal IMO. If you guys can give me some feedback, that would be great.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

walter getting a sr20!! nice! I hope u can get it. best of luck


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

I can get you an SR20DE for 400.00, and the GA16DE for 450.00.

Give me a call if you are interested.

-Brandon 909-884-4084


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

sadly to say...due to mainly financial reasons and other factors...no sr20 powered B14 for me. I guess I'm stuck at getting another ga16, which ain't that bad cuz it should have less miles than my ga16.

PS....I got pulled over earlier today for having a modified exhaust on my car, but I have the HKS cat-back and it was my WeaponR intake that was making most of the noise when I WOTed it in front of a hiding cop out of frustration at something....sorry....just had to vent out a bit.


----------

